# DEBT DIET



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

*Debt diet*

I've been watching _Oprah's Debt Diet_, and One of the 1st steps of the debt diet is to find out your credit score, so I went to freecreditreport.com and found out that my score is 780!!!!!!! :yay

If I remember correctly, here's how it breaks down...
Below 680) not good
680-720) OK
720 and above) good
The report said my credit rating is excellent!!! :evil :banana 
I'm so excited! :boogie

*Here are things I do to help my finances:*
-Always use 0%APR credit cards, switching the balances to a new card before the introductory rate goes up.
-No cable TV, but I do have internet and online subscription to Blockbuster
-My cell phone is on my sister's family plan. We share minutes, and it only costs me $15 a month. 
-I don't buy a lot of clothes or household decorations. I try to make sure I really want or need something before I buy it. 
-I have a part time job in addition to my full time job. It pays very well (due to me having a degree), and I can get more or fewer hours if I need extra money or need time off.

Here are things that hurt my finances:
Pet expenses
Prescription expenses
Unexpected repairs

*Does anyone have any ideas or methods for helping with finances? I'd love to hear ideas from others.*


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

I spent 15 minutes on the phone today switching my credit card balance to a new card with a 0% APR.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Wow! Im impressed. Keep up the good work!


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

YES i have been talking to everyone about this, my stupid credit card is from a department store and they don't negotiate rates so I am jumping ship boy yea. I found one with 0% till august 07. suze orman suggest changing credit cards everytime that 0% runs out and finding a new one with that rate.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

Medea, Good for you!!! Jump that sinking ship.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I buy what I only need. 

I buy online music subscription like Rhapsody and get an MP3 player.

Books....library
I have to buy a book I want. Used on Amazon.com
I like keeping books for some reason.
Movies....library or online subscription.
Internet...Library (bring in laptop)

Clothes....Second Hand or borrow from a friend.
1-2 week wardrobe for ever season is suffifient for me. 

As long as you buy something is for good use or long use it's worth it.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

Unsure, Great tips!! I'm glad you mentioned the library. I just recently "rediscovered" the library, and I really enjoy getting books, tapes, and DVDs to use for free. Much better than buying books or renting movies that I may end up not liking.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Dazeerae, I've ben watching the Debt Diet too -what a valuable program. One thing that I don't think they mentioned on the show was that even applying for credit, like at all the department stores where they nonchalantly ask you to sign up for a new card, your credit score will be affected negatively. This is because in order to even issue a card, they must do a credit check. 

Other ways to save cash : walk or ride your bke to work, when possible. The more you exercise, you save in the long run in term of fewer illnesses and unnecesary medications to control weight and cholesterol, etc. 

Make your next car purchase a hybrid. 

BTW - I could not believe that woman on the show who spent over $100 a DAY on food. Come on!!! That's a helluva lot of tacos and burgers.


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

LOL...$100 is a lot. I guess when you're eating out every meal with kids it gets expensive. 

Why would having your credit checked negatively affect your credit score?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

dazeerae said:


> Why would having your credit checked negatively affect your credit score?


I think it only matters if it's a "hard" check. For some reason, it's not a good thing to ask for lots of credit from lots of different places, in a short period of time.

But, YOU can always check your credit, without any negative side-effects. 

and others can do a "soft" check to see if you're worthy of them sending you junk mail. Those kinds of checks don't show up on your report and won't affect you either.

For me, it doesn't matter anymore, as my score is probably the lowest it can be.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

dazeerae said:


> *Does anyone have any ideas or methods for helping with finances? I'd love to hear ideas from others.*


Dazeerae,

Congratulations for taking the first steps towards freedom!!! Getting out of debt blows chunks, right? I so know how you feel. It is not pretty. It took me years to see freedom because I kept throwing money towards things I thought I needed, yet eventually learned that I did not need and that was the first step towards monetary and anxious freedom.

I don't know what your debts are and why they are, that does not matter. If they are that bad, I would advise talking to some of the many companies out there designed to help those in deep debt. These companies generally kickass because they can likely help you end up paying much less than you actually owe. Just a suggestion, no guarantee.

If the debts are reasonably small, and are debts that you should be able to eliminate on your own terms, you need to eliminate all wasteful spending that you may consider necessary. From your original post, you appear to be doing that already. :banana Please see this as a friend, as this is just an example; pets are a pleasure, and also an expense, yet not a necessity. My closest sis is a great example of that, as she pleads for money quite often for her dogs. She spends quite of bit of money just to keep her pets. I personally love Schnauzers and Dobermans, but do not have them yet as I can not comfortably afford them. Think about what you know you should do. 
What I mean is, if limiting your spending to survival levels is not a priority for you, you will likely remain where you are, which you already know you don't want, right? Maybe finding a higher paying job or career is an option for you. Debts should always be a priority, yet if you have the option to go to school, or better your job situation, then look in to that, for yourself right now.

Always start with square one, yourself, and take care of it. I know how frickin hard it is to see the long run, especially with the ******* we call anxiety hanging over us. Best of luck luck to you. For us SA'ers, constant self improvement is key to successful survival. I will be thinking for you. Damn, I know I sound like a teacher, and am sorry for that.

Speals.


----------

